# Green Thread Algae (Join my battle)



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

I usually come to the forums when I've tried and thought out everything first but sometimes you need the aid of others knowledge so here I am.

Can't seem to find the root cause of this "Green Thread Algae" i'm getting in my tank. It says the cause is due to low CO2, low nutrient levels and ammonia spikes. Nothing to do with excess iron as commonly thought.

Well first thing is my Co2 is not low at all and is consistent. I'm dosing using EI Method (NPK+Micros+Iron+Excel) and i'm also using Aqua Soil so I think that rules out low nutrient levels. Which only leaves Ammonia Spikes which I just checked using the liquid test and it came back zero plus my tank is not that heavily stocked and I use good filtration so whats the deal?

Overdosing excel does nothing to rid it so I'm forced to manually remove but still doesn't fix my root cause. Any ideas guys?

*Tank: 15 Gal Rimless
Substrate: Aqua Soil
Lighting: 2x40w Compact fixture
Duration: 8 Hrs
Filtration: Eheim 2215 + Azoo Migon 10 HOB
Ferts: EI Method
Temp: 78*


----------



## JeffyFunk (Apr 6, 2006)

According to the 'Method of Controlled Imbalance', Green thread algae is from ammonia. I'd say to check your KNO3 for ammonia impurities. I had a bad batch of KNO3 from GLA cause green thread algae; Once I switched out the KNO3 w/ that from another supplier, the problem went away. The ammonia can also come from ADA Amazonia or a newly set up canister filter (that hasn't cycled yet).


----------



## Mac120 (Sep 21, 2012)

Tread algaes are mostly introcuded with new plants.
Such algaes generally grow good if there is much light and so on.
If conditions for plants are worst, most algaes will also grow fine.

You can try to kill tread algae with daily 3% H202 spotthreatments -or- insert some Amano shrimps.
Amano shrimps work very well.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Had it twice, and twice my CO2 was too low (first time too much light, second time KH dropped and I injected CO2 till the same pH by controller) I also added more potassium and magnesium at the same time. Perhaps one of this solutions helps for you too reducing growth of the algae. If it works you can kill the rest with H2O2 like mac120 said.


----------

